
Is it better to burn out or to fade away? - pclark
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/194694/is-it-better-to-burn-out-or-to-fade-away-kurt-cobain-vs-billy-corgan/
======
rdl
I feel horrible for thinking this, and it sets up a lot of bad incentives, but
it's probably the case that Aaron Swartz will be ultimately more
famous/influential having killed himself than he would have been otherwise.

